# Where is ATITool 27 beta 2?



## Sasqui (Nov 22, 2007)

I tried this link from the beta forum:

http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/ATITool_0.27b2.exe

Comes up with "page not found".  Is there another link?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 23, 2007)

Bump - Do I need membership in secret society?


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/ATITool-Download-8466.html

Use the mirror with beta in its name


----------



## allen337 (Nov 23, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/ATITool-Download-8466.html
> 
> Use the mirror with beta in its name





Thanks I was looking for it also.  ALLEN


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 23, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/ATITool-Download-8466.html
> 
> Use the mirror with beta in its name



Thanks too... why did W1zzard not update the link???


----------

